# The "message" For Puritans



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 4, 2007)

THE PURITAN MESSAGE


----------



## govols (Apr 4, 2007)

Yippee, now I have a companion to my Message Study Bible.


----------



## Theoretical (Apr 4, 2007)

I love TomIntheBox - this is great parody.

One of the hilarious comments struck me: 



> Oh fun! Can I play?
> 
> Original:
> "The mortification of indwelling sin remaining in our mortal bodies, that it may not have life and power to bring forth the works or deeds of the flesh, is the constant duty of believers. …The vigor, power, and comfort of our spiritual life depends on the mortification of the deeds of the flesh."
> ...


----------



## Augusta (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 4, 2007)

Scott, it was the same quote that got me. 

We go to an interdenominational church that sometimes uses "The Message" from the pulpit, and the quote you posted sums it all up. 

Take 1 part scripture, add 20 parts water, shake well. Serve lukewarm.


----------



## calgal (Apr 5, 2007)




----------

